# Benjamin Von Wong



## primefactor123 (Jan 15, 2020)

He takes the most unique pictures ever! If you haven't seen his work, then I think you should. Here's one of his pictures.

Google Image Result for https://blog.vonwong.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/Strawpocalypse_VonWong-Final_2.jpg


----------

